
Mike Pence's Comic Strips While in Law School - iamjeff
http://hyperallergic.com/339631/vice-president-elect-mike-pence-made-strange-comic-strips-while-in-law-school/
======
pluma
Wait a second. Are these reprinted with permission?

Also, if that qualifies as sexism, we need a new word for sexism.

